# Firearm You Always Wanted -Dumb or Not:)



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

The other night,the crew were sitting around having a few when someone asked-What do you really want to own-useful,useless or just plain fun...Of course Cherokee said-a .308 revolver(gotta know him)..my choices were a custom 45-70 Double(made in Kittery,Me)or a chopped RPD-barrel cut right after gas cyl w/vortex welded on,throw away bipod...Neither actually needed but hey,it's fun to want...How about you??


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Winchester Model 94 saddle gun, chambered in .45 long colt.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Barret light 50, makes no sense a couple dollers per shot to boot.
Dutch


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just about anything/everything they feature on 'Sons of Guns'!! LOL!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Accuracy International in .338 Lapua Mag with a nice scope or at the other end of the spectrum but much higher in price a PPSH. Its always fun to have a WWII subgun and I have to say I like the PPSH over all the others.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the Steyr AUG Bullpup is dead sexy. I've ALWAYS wanted on.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've wanted a MaDeuce for loooooonnnnnggggg time but even if I had it I'd never be able to afford to shoot it.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

A small revolver that shoots .22 LR. Need it for varmints and butchering.

Kathleen


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Any gun at all? I want the Gats off a Warthog. Man alive those would be fun to shoot... once overy 3rd year after saving for ammo.

If I was being more reasonable I'd go with the Barret.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I went crazy over that Smith & Wesson Model 500 when it came out. The waiting list to get one was a mile long but I did find someone to sell me one for $1200 at the time. I didn't go for it, because that's just too much money. I've never forgot about that gun. It's not so much that I want to own one, I just want to fire it a few times and see how it feels.


----------



## hooked (Mar 18, 2010)

Springfield Armory M1A :zzz:


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> A small revolver that shoots .22 LR. Need it for varmints and butchering.
> 
> Kathleen


I have a little 22 revolver that I love. It's over a 100 years old and not all that reliable, but it's small enough that I can just slip it into my pocket and go.


----------



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

A REAL HK-91. Used to have one years ago and loved it. They are way expensive now days.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Gatling gun. No purpose but fun and cool, so I cannot justify. (old civil war style.)


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thompson sub-machine gun.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know if they make one, but I'd like a 12 gauge revolver with a 8" barrel


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Barrett - M107A1 http://www.barrett.net/firearms/m107a1


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Since I am a collector of US military arms, I suppose my dream guns would be any of the following:

* Thompson M1A1 SMG (I am getting one of these in SA as soon the BATF approves my application)

* M1918 Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR)

* M1919 Browning .30 cal machine gun

* Browning M2 .50 cal machine gun


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

A good working condition Garand.

My 1894cs Marlin with the newer cowboy barrel to handle lead bullets better than the original micro-groove.

A good S&W "Kit Gun" in .22lr.

A Thompson subgun in full-auto.

Those would make me happy.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I'm generally smart enough to "Rea-ea-eally want only one at a time". And, I squirrel away a little money each time I get paid, until I get's it. I have acquired a nice little accumulation this way.
I'm about to buy a little Keltec PF9, 9mm, because I do not have a 9mm. It's a nice pocket gun, with bigger pockets. Never wanted one before. I'll pick that up in a week or two.
Next on the list is a Smith & Wesson .45acp revolver. I think a model 325, 4".
I already have a Colt Commander 1991A1, I bought used and a Kimber Pro-carry, 1911.
But, I'm pretty much a wheel gun guy, mostly. I think a .45acp revolver would be a handy thing to have around.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't you all worry about having all the ATF records on your guns if SHTF?


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

After watching this video - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/FPSRussia#p/u/5/dSp7CipN1pw[/ame] - I'll take this 40mm "machine gun" - ok, maybe a couple of them.

Mike


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ghmerrill said:


> Don't you all worry about having all the ATF records on your guns if SHTF?


The day the gubbermint starts to collect firearms is the day the new American Revolution begins.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

zfk55


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Lot of firepower mentioned...I have wanted since I was fifteen years old a really good pellet gun and never got around to buying one, last winter I bought a Gamo that shoots 1500fps for squirrels, etc. I have hunted with shotgun and .22 on small game and wanted something a little different, this is an excellent gun for the money. Next up, a true muzzleloader, not an inline, for muzzleloader season in December...then getting a longbow again and hanging up the compound bow. Back to basics.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

M240 belt fed. We've owned a 1919 before, but not the modern .308 belt fed.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

A Para FAL.

OR a real Galil.

I like folding stock rifles.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

A Sig 40 cal handgun
A Henry 22 rifle
and a Gatling gun


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

zant said:


> The other night,the crew were sitting around having a few when someone asked-What do you really want to own-useful,useless or just plain fun...Of course Cherokee said-a .308 revolver(gotta know him)..my choices were a custom 45-70 Double(made in Kittery,Me)or a chopped RPD-barrel cut right after gas cyl w/vortex welded on,throw away bipod...Neither actually needed but hey,it's fun to want...How about you??


I like your idea for a 45-70, but I already have a 45-70 in a reproduction 1874 Sharps rifle.. It's a blast...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

wvstuck said:


> Winchester Model 94 saddle gun, chambered in .45 long colt.


I would rethink the caliber you've chosen.. There is a reason that the 45 colt wasn't a rifle round.. I have a reproduction 1860 Henry in 45 Colt.. The rounds tend not to eject well because of the small case rim on the 45 Colt. But it is fun to shoot anyway...I do like your Model choice though for a saddle gun.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw a couple I would like to have listed already, such as the Thompson, but then I would consider a Kriss in 45 ACP, it's sort of an updated version of the Thompson, but more control. The problem is the fact that it is a pistol round and as such is only good for close range or just plinking.. But I can imagine it would be fun to shot..


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

hooked said:


> Springfield Armory M1A :zzz:


Me too. That is my dream gun


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Baretta BM59


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Its varied a little over time, but still about the same.

1886 Winchester, 22" round barrel light rifle in 348 cal, full magazine, shotgun butt, straight grip stock, high grade wood, checkered, proper period style sling mounts, Lyman No 38 receiver sight, sourdough blade front sight in the tiny "extralight" style front ramp, with some engraving, and a few gold inlays. Would like very low profile scope bases on the barrel with Ruger style bases/rings a quick detachable extended eye relief Leupold scope for those times when glass would be handy. Used to want the same basic gun in 50-100 cal, but think the 348 is enough for the local grizzlies, gives more range, and the ammo doesnt weigh as much as 50-100 cal rounds.

Would also like the same basic thing in an early 1894 action in 38-55 cal.

Would like to have another Colt Single action. A New Frontier model (adjustable rear sight), with a front sight like the old flat top target model, one piece ivory or rosewood grips, engraved, and a few gold inlays. 44 spl cal.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

MoonShine said:


> I went crazy over that Smith & Wesson Model 500 when it came out. The waiting list to get one was a mile long but I did find someone to sell me one for $1200 at the time. I didn't go for it, because that's just too much money. I've never forgot about that gun. It's not so much that I want to own one, I just want to fire it a few times and see how it feels.


Find uh friend what 'as one and shoot 'is, worked for me ,..awesome..waycool and all the other worn out expressions..:nanner:


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd like the new Remington 1911


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

mingun, m-16a1, h&k mp5, thompson sub, SAW, m-2, .357 lever, spas-12 those would do me for a while, although I don't need any of them


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

44mag automag like Clint!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Darren said:


> Baretta BM59


Buddy of mine had one of those. Sold it and a Lend Lease Thompson and purchased an MG34. His had a longer barrel. It was a nice shooter.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

B.A.R 
other then that a few black powder revolvers w/ Cartridge Conversion Cylinders and cattleman's carbine (w/ CCC). a feww muzzle loaders also. think these would be invaluable over a long SHTF scenario, Don't forget the ball molds.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a note, just about any round can be loaded with blackpowder and a cast lead bullet. You will not get the same performance out of your 7mm mag but it will work. The 30-30, 45/70, 45 colt etc were designed around blackpowder. So were your shotguns. The dram equivalent on your box of modern shotshells refers to drams of blackpowder.

Long term SHTF, keep lots of primers and a mould, lead. I would rather have a lever action with the extra rounds in the magazine than a muzzleloader.
I do enjoy muzzleloaders for fun, and the extra season is a +.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Guns are evil.

I'd never want one near me

:angel:


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I've always wanted an MBA Gyrojet. The ammo is over a $1k a round now but I wanted to try making my own. I'll never have time, of course.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> Baretta BM59


Thanks for posting the photo. I've never heard of a Berreta BM59. It looks like a cross between an M1 Garand and an M14 (M1A) that has been cut down. What cartridge does it shoot?


----------



## Eagle_and_hawk (Nov 22, 2008)

snake35 said:


> Thompson sub-machine gun.


+1 me too. Always wanted one of those.


----------



## psk1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Kel-Tec PMR-30 is a light weight, full size pistol chambered for the flat-shooting .22Magnum cartridge. now that they got the bugs worked out!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Not always wanted....but the new 22 Colt,in the antique version.Saw it last week.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

megafatcat said:


> Just a note, just about any round can be loaded with blackpowder and a cast lead bullet. You will not get the same performance out of your 7mm mag but it will work. The 30-30, 45/70, 45 colt etc were designed around blackpowder. So were your shotguns. The dram equivalent on your box of modern shotshells refers to drams of blackpowder.
> 
> Long term SHTF, keep lots of primers and a mould, lead. I would rather have a lever action with the extra rounds in the magazine than a muzzleloader.
> I do enjoy muzzleloaders for fun, and the extra season is a +.


I know but if for some reason, you where out of brass. 

there is a reason I said a couple pistols and muzzle loaders. 

but I do agree modern cartridges are the way to go. though only be shooting cowboy loads in the c.c.c's


----------



## sandfly (Jul 23, 2011)

just plenty of ammo for my lifetime for, 243, 20 ga. shotgun, 22LR, and 22 mag..
And a single shot sharpes in 45-70 for big game..


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

edjewcollins said:


> 44mag automag like Clint!


oh yeah, this would be great. read to many "Mack Boland" books when i was a teenager.

the second choice would be a .357 revolver.


i would also like a .22 autoloader and a .22 revolver, for my dad (he always wanted one)

dean


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd like to have a smith and wesson pre-lock, mountain gun (revolver) chambered in .357. They may all be pre-lock, I don't know if S&W still sells the mountain guns new.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wayne02 said:


> I'd like to have a smith and wesson pre-lock, mountain gun (revolver) chambered in .357. They may all be pre-lock, I don't know if S&W still sells the mountain guns new.


This S&W Mountain Gun belongs to my wife. It has a Crimosn Trace laser grip and it's chambered for .45 acp.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

of the guns I have had for .22 LR and would have again, they'd be the Rossi copy of the S&W Kit gun revolver, nice and handy 4" bbl, always shot nice easy to carry. A Beretta .22 Minx in .22 LR. A Phoenix Auto in .22LR and Jennings in .22 LR. In the heavy duty .22 category I had a couple Ruger RST 4" and 6" auto's, reliable but heavy.

As to rifles, I liked my Savage Under Overs with .22's on top and .410 or 20ga shotguns on the bottom.

Big game rifles, I'd like my Swede Mausers in 6.5 X 55 or Rem 7mm X.308 if we could rechamber.

Centerfire pistol wise I'd like my Chart Arms 2" Undercover,and for serious critters and social work I'd like a Smith double action .357.

Shot gunwise, I'd like a "Jake Special" 20 ga Rem 870 youth with the factory 18" bbl. Put slugs in it and fear nothing.

I like to siimplify !!



BlueJuniperFarm said:


> A small revolver that shoots .22 LR. Need it for varmints and butchering.
> 
> Kathleen


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

This:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=251711820

"WILDEY SURVIVOR 475 WM MAGNUM 12" 

LGS got it and called me since I had told them I was looking for one (several years ago). I got excited and told my FIL about it. Doesn't the bugger drive 3 hours out here and buy it out from under me...? Granted, it was funny as I still got to shoot it and enjoy it, but when he passed, MIL gave it to her new BIL.

Matt

eta: at the time, it was a mere $600


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ghmerrill said:


> Don't you all worry about having all the ATF records on your guns if SHTF?


Technically, will they (or the govt.) even exist, afterwards? I know I have a dark view of things, but for me, it ain't a shtf scenario if central govt. still exists.

And, like CF said, if 'they' want to start the 2nd unCivil War, that'd be a good way to start it.

I'd like a full auto AK, mainly because of the reliability under dirty conditions. If not that, a full auto AR-15 (with lots of drums).

JDJ 375 for contender.

RPG launcher, with a couple hundred rounds, would sure be sweet. If I can't have a tank, with a trailer load of ammo. :grin:

Realistically, I've got everything I ever needed, and a lot of what I wanted (when you get to middle age, you should have already covered all the needs, and a smidgen of the 'wants')

I could stand one of those Quigley Down Under rifles... wasn't that a 45-110 or somesuch?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Springfield Armory M6 Scout
Designed as a survival rifle for downed pilots - but that's about all it's good for.
-Has two barrels for .410 shotshel and .22LR
- has a kind of squeeze lever instead of a finger trigger in case you lost the use of your hands
- Folds in half on breakdown.

Trouble is it's inconvenient if you take it backpacking and you can only fire one round before reloading. To have to put it together when you need it kinda slows you down in some scenarios. Also being limited as a single shot rifle.

But it's good for practice if you want to ensure that every round counts. I just think it would be fun to have.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

darringer


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I have my 50. Also have my beltfed and several subguns, granted I have built them all as semi autos. Also have enough reloading components to last my grandkids through their lives and my kids are still in elementary school.

2 guns I would love to own -

Original Colt revolving shotgun
Hemingway's model 12 that dropped off the map.

The Colt because I just like the gun.
Hemingway's, because I love the model 12 (own several) and because Hemingway lived the life of a hunter and he just got it.


----------



## Mark Twain (Mar 29, 2010)

I would have been able to answer this question two weeks ago much easier. 
Last week I was in Springfield Mass. and went through the old Springfield Armory museum. I was like a kid in a candy store with no money, but it was an incredible experience. 
They had everything from 16th century Arquebus to the Gatling gun to a new Barrett M82 and from every country. In addition to the gun side of the museum they had another side all about how the guns were manufactured from the waterwheel days until they closed in 1968. 
They had every manufacturer I had ever heard of Thompson, Maxim, Enfield, mg-42 and course every Springfield model and variant, they had them all.
After three hours the museum was closing and kicked me out but what a afternoon.
Its free and definitely worth the trip if your in New England for any reason.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Cabin Fever,
I'm surprised you haven't heard of the Berretta bm59 its a 308 win I don't remember if its a modified M1 garand or their version of an M14 either way that's its heritage. a lot of parts are interchange if I remember right but the magazines are not interchangeable. If I remember right!
If someone knows better or has one and shot it please tell us about it!
This weekend I went to a gun show and picked up a 1950 S&W pre K22 4in 22LR on a Kframe very tight excellent action about 75-80 % finish so in great shootable shape but not to pretty to holster or take into the bush. Shoots really well, double action is like glass. I would have put this on the list here but I didn't think I could find one I could afford!
Dutch


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Assuming a plethora of reloading supplies...

A combination rifle similar to the HEYM 22S but 20g/.270, and I wanna 22 K Hornet insert for one of the barrels too.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thanks for posting the photo. I've never heard of a Berreta BM59. It looks like a cross between an M1 Garand and an M14 (M1A) that has been cut down. What cartridge does it shoot?





Dutch 106 said:


> Hey Cabin Fever,
> I'm surprised you haven't heard of the Berretta bm59 its a 308 win I don't remember if its a modified M1 garand or their version of an M14 either way that's its heritage. a lot of parts are interchange if I remember right but the magazines are not interchangeable. If I remember right!
> If someone knows better or has one and shot it please tell us about it!
> This weekend I went to a gun show and picked up a 1950 S&W pre K22 4in 22LR on a Kframe very tight excellent action about 75-80 % finish so in great shootable shape but not to pretty to holster or take into the bush. Shoots really well, double action is like glass. I would have put this on the list here but I didn't think I could find one I could afford!
> Dutch


According to my source - the Beretta BM-59 started out as a re-worked/ re-chambered M-1 Garand.

http://world.guns.ru/assault/it/beretta-bm-59-e.html

But as far as the original question, I pretty much have most every firearm that I could want at this time. Well maybe another Ruger GP-100 chambered in .357 magnum with a 4 inch barrel. It's kind of difficult to CCW a .357 magnum revolver with a 6 inch barrel

Or I had the chance to use while in the Marine Corps most military weapons such as: M-16A1, M-60, M-2 .50 BMG (Ma Deuce) machineguns, and such. 

Yet the crew served weapons could be much more fun, but they are just a bit too large to be man portable. A 84 mm or 90mm or larger recoilless rifle mounted on a vehicle can be fun, just watch out the backblast area behind the rear of the weapon.

http://world.guns.ru/grenade/swed/carl-gustaf-e.html

http://world.guns.ru/grenade/usa/m67-recoilless-rifle-e.html


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

A S&W model 57. .41 magnum. My first centerfire gun was/is a Ruger Blackhawk, 4 5/8 inch barrel. Could never afford the Smith back then. Learned to reload with that gun. Unsafe in any gun was my motto. 
For all you people wanting lever guns, I had money when Marlin made a limited run of 1894 Cowboy Carbines in .41 magnum. Octagonal barrel and SWEET. Skinner receiver peep sight. I am well armed.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Might as well go big......The Anzio Sniper Rifle 20mm vulcan, sure the 5000 yard range is tempting....nahh......700 nitro express....nahh

Might as well sign me up for the .950 jdj ssk.........yep that will work!



The .950 JDJ is among the worldâs most-powerful, and largest-caliber, rifle cartridges. Loaded .950 JDJ cartridges are approximately the length of an empty .50 BMG casing (i.e., 4&#8243, and are based on a 20mm Vulcan case shortened and necked up to accept the .950&#8243; bullet. Projectiles are custom-made and most commonly weigh 3,600 grains (8.2 ounces, or over half a pound).


As its name implies, rifles chambered for the cartridge have a bore diameter of 0.950&#8243;, which would normally classify them as Destructive Devices under the 1934 National Firearms Act. However, SSK sought and received a âSporting Use Exceptionâ to de-regulate the rifles, meaning they can be purchased like any other rifle by a person over age 18 with no felonious criminal record. The rifles themselves use McMillan stocks and extraordinarily thick Krieger barrels bearing an 18 lb (8.2 kg) muzzle brake. Overall, depending on options, the rifles weigh between 80 and 110 pounds and are therefore only useful for shooting from a bench rest or heavy bipod. Despite the weight, recoil is significant. muzzle energy of 38,685 ftÂ·lbf (52,450 J). For comparison, the 5.56Ã45 cartridge, used in the AR-15 rifle, produces approximately 1,200â1,300 ftÂ·lbf. The .308 Winchester, a favorite for hunters and medium-range police/military sniping, produces between 2,000 and 3,000 ftÂ·lbf (4,100 J) depending on the load used. The rifles cost $8,000, loaded cartridges are $40 each.

compared to 14000 ft/lbs of the .50 BMG

The .700 Nitro Express develops an approximate average of 8900 foot-pounds force,However handloaders can push the cartridge to generate as much as 15,000 foot-pounds force .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i want a 12 ga semi auto built on a modified ar15 frame or something with similar controlls 

box magazine fed with optics and a slug barrel

when we hunt we spend the hole day loading and unloading , every time we get in the truck or out to move to another drive 

so a short quick handling slug gun box mag fed and optics that is easily carried all day


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

megafatcat said:


> Just a note, just about any round can be loaded with blackpowder and a cast lead bullet. You will not get the same performance out of your 7mm mag but it will work. The 30-30, 45/70, 45 colt etc were designed around blackpowder. So were your shotguns. The dram equivalent on your box of modern shotshells refers to drams of blackpowder.
> 
> Long term SHTF, keep lots of primers and a mould, lead. I would rather have a lever action with the extra rounds in the magazine than a muzzleloader.
> I do enjoy muzzleloaders for fun, and the extra season is a +.


true but you might not like the cleaning after using black powder in your modern guns , lots of cleaning gets old fast , especialy breaking down a lever gun every time you shoot 

now a simple bolt that would be easier to clean


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> i want a 12 ga semi auto built on a modified ar15 frame or something with similar controlls


Here it is:

http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/rus/saiga-20-e.html


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

OK. I just noticed the Dumb or Not caveat.

So I'll throw in the BFG 9000 from Doom


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

Just for fun. I would want a Swiss Solothurn. I'm sure I could find an old car/truck for a target. With the 20mm round it sure would be fun.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I am not a gun person so bear with me...

I want a derringer. I don't care the caliber or whatever I just want one.

I also want the shotgun that the Terminator uses in Terminator 2.

Okay, people who are more serious minded than me carry on


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/rus/saiga-20-e.html


*
with similar controls *

the saiga is based off the Kalashnikov , lacks bolt hold open , can not be charged while on safe , the safety is big loud and awkward

my specs would be that the mag has to drop free , not cam out , must be able to be made safe or fire without moving the trigger hand from the grip 
or employing the non trigger hand , 5+ rounds , optics must be reviver mounted easily and it must be easy to field strip for cleaning . the safety ,mag release and trigger guard must be large enough to operate easily with winter gloves 
and it must maintain 3 inch or better groups at 100 yards

the op asked what i wanted dumb or not , that seems like the ideal slug gun to me


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daewoo_Precision_Industries_USAS-12


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i want a 12 ga semi auto built on a modified ar15 frame or something with similar controlls
> 
> box magazine fed with optics and a slug barrel
> 
> ...


How about this one?









http://centerfiresystems.com/MKA-1919.aspx


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats what i would like , affording one is the next hurdle


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Just for fun. I would want a Swiss Solothurn


A friend of mine had a Lahti until the ATF realized it hadn't been DEMILLED.

They gave him the option of turning it over to them, or going to jail 

Guess which one he chose


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

Bearfoot,
Did you ever get to shoot the Lahti? If so how was recoil? 
I would of turned it in also. In very small unusable parts.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Money is no object? A Holland&Holland double rifle  Probably in 338-06, Starts at about $50,000


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool and 699.00 is pretty cheap-gas piston too.I would imagine they're going to really make the money on spare mags...


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Alwyas wanted to do this with a few used Ruger 10/22s...just looks fun. A .22 cal Gatling gun

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Gatl...uger+gatling&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

But $400 just seems a bit silly to me.
Matt

As for the 12 gauge...how about auto instead of semi?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c[/ame] 
"AA-12. World's deadliest shotgun! - YouTube"
I don't take their claim to heart, but some of the vids are fun to watch...could probably do as much with an 11-87


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Bearfoot,
> Did you *ever get to shoot the Lahti*? If so how was recoil?
> I would of turned it in also. In very small unusable parts.


Nope.

He owned a gun shop and had it on display there. 

If he had just been your average guy, they would have thrown the book at him, but they knew it was an honest mistake given the number of guns he dealt with, and he had all his Class III licenses, so they just let him hand it over

We used to shoot a 1927 Thompson:










And an MP5 (my favorite):


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

If and since its somthing wanted no mater dumb or not, ive wanted a Lahti ever sine i read about them a few years ago, not many exist any longer..... you can take the US 20mm rounds and turn them down in a lathe and the fire right through one so i understand.....

but in more preactical terms i have since i was a little shaver about 5 or 6 back in the summer of '68 i seen my first double rifle and the dad worked for that fella who had hunted Africa for the big 5 including elephant...... ive wanted a side by side chambered in 500 x 600 Nitro Express ever since. I came close to buying a Merkel side by side and having them build it in 9.62 which is large enough for elephant but barely according to the rules and regulations in place today.... but more than enough for cape buffalo and the like..... 
Ive been looking at the Funfling combinations for a couple years now and wondering just how long it would take to convince my wife that one was justified..... and we needed to increase the mortgage by 3 times to cover one...... they make drilling rifles as well which is how i happened onto their website..... 

since Idaho has opened up wolf hunting, i have decided to start looking for a decent ruger model 77 bolt action in 220 swift and top it off with an 18 power unertl glass like my dad in law had he traded for some leopard cur pups....... so its not outrageous.....

in a pistol i want to find a model 53 in 22 Jet [357 necked down to 22] and the inserts so i can shoot 22 long rifle in it..... best hound hunting pistol made for cat hunting.....no i aint gonna git back into hounds just yet..... fella lost 3 dogs to wolves over the weekend near here.

and in the shotgun area that AA auto shotgun would be nice to shoot, but i want the experimental ammo made for it right along with it.......

in the BP category i would like to have a double shotgun or rifle that flips the barrle to shoot..... and an original Colt Walker..... i knew a fella who had 2 of those only 450 made pieces of history...... 

but most of those pieces i cant have without giving up something else, or buying my wife something really awesome right along with one..... but she wont shoot right now....

William
Idaho


----------

